# Pacquiao-Horn set for July 2nd at Suncorp



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/2017/01/11/pacquaio-vs-horn-set-confirmation

Announcement 2.30pm. Wow gobsmacked is an understatement. GO JEFF!!!!!!!!!!!!
:deadmanny


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Incredible! 
Even with all the talk about it lately I still didn't think it would happen


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

I'm actually quite pissed with the timing of this as I more than likely can't go atsch


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

http://www.australianboxingcentral....-jeff-horn-lands-fight-against-manny-pacquiao



> About
> 
> Ratings
> 
> ...


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Am I the only one who is beginning to think this fight won't sell as much as they are expecting?

Suncorp is a big fucking stadium.

Last fight I can think of that did well in a similar sized venue in Aus was Choc VS Danny 1

But that was a fight that was brewing for a few years, both already had large profiles in Aus and brought in a lot of casuals who would normally not give a shit about boxing.

I can't see that happening to the same scale with Pac.

Yet they seem to be banking a lot on the drawing power of Pacman!
I mean sure he will sell well and the huge media coverage of an all time great etc will put asses on seats.

But enough to make Suncorp not look empty?

Jeff's a huge prospect for Aussie fight fans but I doubt he would sell out the Sydney Entertainment centre off his name.

In some ways I feel it's almost like when Roy Jones Jr came over to fight Danny.
Casuals brought into it coz of RJJ, One of the greats, multiple weight champ, hall of gamer blah blah. Big media coverage. Danny was far more known than Jeff and yet it didn't even sell out Acer Arena.

That being said I do hope all works out


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Am I the only one who is beginning to think this fight won't sell as much as they are expecting?
> 
> Suncorp is a big fucking stadium.
> 
> ...


 Agree Fenech- Nelson II was huge but Jeff was well established and after being robbed in the first fight that fight sold itself. We will see I guess been 16 years since I lived in Brisbane but Treasury Casino was tiny compared to say Star city,Crown if they want to make heaps off the Asian high rollers to make big $$$ other than the gate,PPV they should hold it in Sydney or Melbourne.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Pacquiao's advisor ''$5 million isn't enough for Manny''

http://www.worldboxingnews.net/2017...sor-warns-5m-purse-for-jeff-horn-isn-t-enough


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

$5m for fighting Jeff is a metric fuck tone of money


----------



## mike_bngs (Jun 4, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Am I the only one who is beginning to think this fight won't sell as much as they are expecting?
> 
> Suncorp is a big fucking stadium.
> 
> ...


I think outside of Oz its totally PAC selling this potential fight, the US and UK have big name welters. Personally I can't see what's in it for Horn, if he wins he beat an old PAC and a lost won't help his career.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

http://www.fightnews.com/Boxing/pacquiao-love-fight-australia-390456

Fight not set yet but Pac would like to fight in Australia



> *Pacquiao: I would love to fight in Australia*
> 
> _By Ray Wheatley - World of Boxing_
> 
> ...


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Fight apparently confirmed according to this Boxing scene article. Q&A with Jeff Horn location of fight still up in the air.

http://www.boxingscene.com/horn-war...112886?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

Boxingscene.com
 Updated at 02:38 AM EST, Sun Jan 22, 2017 *Read More By : * Don Smith 

*Horn Warns Pacquiao, Top Rank Not To Look Beyond April Fight*

By Don Smith

It's official, Australian welterweight Jeff Horn will fight boxing legend Manny Pacquiao on April 23rd and that's all we actually know for now. Horn and his promoter (Duco Events) are championing for Suncorp Stadium (Brisbane, Australia) to be the venue; but at least six additional locations (2 in the Middle East) have been bandied about in the press.

Top Rank CEO Bob Arum is on record as favoring Australia; but, that could mean a three city bidding confrontation between Melbourne, Sidney and Brisbane. Remember, in 2015, 56,000 packed Melbourne's Etihad Stadium to watch Holly Mims defeat Rhonda Rousey in a clash of UFC female titans. Suncorp Stadium holds 52,500 according to our research while the facility in Sydney holds a mere 21,000 in comparison. Disregard Boxing Society's posting of the event as set for Brisbane on 4/22 at Suncorp Stadium; why they listed the incorrect info is unfortunate. The online column is usually accurate-not this time!

For the record, Horn is ranked # 2 welterweight in the world by the WBO. His amateur record includes reaching the quarterfinals in the 2012 London Olympics, a feat unattained by most American Olympic qualifiers in recent years and his professional record stands at 16 victories, 0 defeats with one draw. He avenged that draw verdict with Rivan Cesiire by knocking out the fighter from Cameroon in the 9th round of their WBO Oriental Welterweight Title contest on March 19th, 2014.



ABNN was eager to converse with the Australian underdog, so we dispatched a request to Craig Stanaway (Duco Events) and he was gracious enough to pass on our emailed questions to the 28 year old who will celebrate birthday # 29 on February 4th. W

*ABNN: What would a win over Manny Pacquiao do for the sport of boxing in your homeland-would it knock the Brisbane Times coverage of Rugby and Tennis off the front page of the sports section?*

JH: The announcement of the fight has already been the lead story in the sports section of the newspaper. Who knows how they woluld cover it if I won. I'm guessing it would be pretty big.

*ABNN: Critics of your upcoming fight with Pac-Man say 17 professional fights (16-0-1) isn't enough for you to earn the right to challenge a future Hall of fame boxer (59-6-2-38 knockouts)&#8230;.what is your response to claims that your boxing resume is thin?*

JH: I would say that I have fought and beaten 10 top 15 opponents in 17 professional fights and I'm unbeaten. From the moment I turned professional, the record proves I've never taken easy fights. I've also proven I can I can get knocked down, recover and win. Now this opportunity comes along, I would be foolish not to take it wouldn't I?

*ABNN: Will you maintain an aggressive straight ahead attack against Manny or we see more lateral movement from you during the contest&#8230;will we see any surprises?*

JH: It will depend how I go. I know I can change the way I move if I need to. It just depends how the fight goes.

*ABNN: Your government and your own team are pushing for the April 23 event to be held at Suncorp Stadium in Brisbane, Australia. Will it happen there and what is the deadline for getting the venue selected?*

JH: I really hope it will be there. It is a stadium I've walked past many times as a kid and It's iconic in Australia. I'm really hoping it will be there it would be amazing. Even Manny has said he wants to come so it would be a great occasion. There's not a bad seat in the stadium.

*ABNN: If the venue isn't in Australia-will you be crushed?*

JH: Sure I would be disappointed but I would have to move on very quickly and re-focus on the job at hand.

*ABNN: According to published reports, Top Rank Boxing (Manny's Promoter) is already looking beyond 4/23 &#8230;does it show a bit of disrespect towards you&#8230;what is your take?*

JH: Yes it does, but it doesn't concern me. I've just got to make sure that I put on the best performance I can on April 23. My last opponent Ali Funeka talked about what he was going to do after he beat me and I told him it was a mistake. It proved to be the case and I knocked him out. That's overconfidence. You've got to go into a fight feeling confident in yourself but you can't be overconfident. Otherwise, you can embarrass yourself. I never look past my next fight.

*ABNN: Other than confidence, what is in your boxing arsenal that will help you defeat Pacquiao and do you believe in the old boxing adage: "To defeat a champion, you have to knock him or her out to win their title"?*

JH: I don't believe you have to knock out a champion to win their title. You've just got to outbox them but I understand what you mean by taking the judges out of the equation. But no, you can a title without knocking the champion out.

*ABNN: How do you rate Pacquiao's power?*

JH: Pretty good, he's gone up and down so many weight divisions and still been able to knock people out. Now obviously he hasn't knocked out people recently but none of us know why that is. Is he just happy to outbox them, did the opening not arrive, or has he lost some power? None of us know the answer to that question. You don't go looking for a knockout so it's hard to say if he's lost power. He certainly knows how to fight!


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

i just want to get the tickets. fkn set the date/venue cunce


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Seems maybe everything isn't set for the Jeff Horn fight...

Pacman just posted a pic of himself on Instagram a few hours ago with the caption "Who would you like my next opponent to be?"


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BPsApFxAmNU/


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BPsApFxAmNU/


 Damn it.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

So several weeks have passed now. I keep hearing Team Horn talking about the fight and this and that...... yet still nothing but silence from Team Pacman :conf

If Arum wants to sell this fight in the US they better make an official announcement and get into hardcore promo mode for Jeff as I doubt many people will know him or it could be an underwhelming PPV


----------



## Sandman (Jun 23, 2013)

Horndog will get the fight but I can't see it being in Australia.

No-one here knows who he is. You can't sell out a football stadium if that's the case.

Duco Events are taking a bath on the World Rugby 10s this weekend.

I'd say that will convince them not to put the fight on in Brisbane.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sandman said:


> Horndog will get the fight but I can't see it being in Australia.
> 
> No-one here knows who he is. You can't sell out a football stadium if that's the case.
> 
> ...


 Pac's adviser Michael Koncz said the fight will be 100% in the UAE(United Arab Emirates).

http://www.boxingscene.com/koncz-claims-pacquiao-vs-horn-showdown-heading-uae--113524

Dubai or Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BQZVJLJgHKK/


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

I would have loved it to be in Aus, but do any of us really believe the fight that would lure Pacman out of the US would be Jeff Horn?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830915803797020673
Hope this turns out to be nothing. Wonder what the drama is?


----------



## thegee (Feb 10, 2017)

stiflers mum said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830915803797020673
> Hope this turns out to be nothing. Wonder what the drama is?


According to a report in a british paper, Pacquiao has hinted that he will fight Khan sometime this year in Asia, so it would appear that the Horn fight is off. The Gee


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

So I guess it was nothing more than Bob talking out his ass again without ever actually being serious about it. 

Pac probably still doesn't know who Jeff is


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Horn still hopeful fight will happen in Australia.

http://www.boxingscene.com/jeff-hor...113720?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Michael Koncz (money grubbing cunt advisor) is putting the brakes on this. Bob Arum has been talking to Duca for some time doing all the planning. I wouldn't be surprised if, There would be a master plan out of this somehow I wouldn't be surprised if it was packaged in with Joseph Parker as well as other co-promotions, maybe Koncz has some demands for Pacquiao that Bob isn't agreeing to yet.

I am still holding out for this, it will be the only time i get to see Pacman fight in the flesh. What a great bit of history for Australia if we could get that match confirmed.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

thegee said:


> According to a report in a british paper, Pacquiao has hinted that he will fight Khan sometime this year in Asia, so it would appear that the Horn fight is off. The Gee


 According to the Daily Mirror Pac is fighting Khan. Oh well bad luck Jeff.

http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport...o/news-story/dffcdb1d1d70a379a59564d8343cf5b8


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> According to the Daily Mirror Pac is fighting Khan. Oh well bad luck Jeff.
> 
> http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport...o/news-story/dffcdb1d1d70a379a59564d8343cf5b8


Came here to post this but you beat me to it.

At least bob is saying it's BS


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Looks like it's not so much bullshit after all.....


__
http://instagr.am/p/BQ1gNv4hzuT/


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Looks like if it wasn't already a lost cause looks as though Jeff's dream fight in Aus is well and truely on the chopping block now. 

The UAE has apparently offered $38m that Duco and Team Horn can't match.

Also as we should all be aware seems like Duco and Team Horn jumped the gun and announced a fight that was never fully finalised and completely signed off


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

> Bob Arum: "The Australian deal is not going to happen now"
> .intro-effect-fadeout
> JEFF Horn's fairytale world title bid against Manny Pacquiao appears to be on unsteady ground.
> Pacquiao's promoter, the iconic Bob Arum of Top Rank, told ESPN earlier today that the eight division titleholder and reigning WBO welterweight titleholder is pursuing a lucrative offer to fight in the United Arab Emirates after talks with Horn's New Zealand-based promoter Duco Events failed to be formalised.
> ...


https://aus-boxing.com/2017/02/23/b...n-now/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Amir Khan announced on Facebook that him and Pacman have agreed on terms for a April 23rd fight. Game over Jeff


----------



## mike_bngs (Jun 4, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Amir Khan announced on Facebook that him and Pacman have agreed on terms for a April 23rd fight. Game over Jeff


Horn still might get an opportunity, Khan is extremely unlikely to beat even the current version of PAC.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Katsidis slams Horn:''Who are you to call out Pacquiao?''

http://www.boxingscene.com/katsidis-slams-jeff-horn-who-you-call-out-pacquiao--114055


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Katsidis slams Horn:''Who are you to call out Pacquiao?''
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/katsidis-slams-jeff-horn-who-you-call-out-pacquiao--114055


Katsidis v Horn, Melbourne Pavillion. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Katsidis slams Horn:''Who are you to call out Pacquiao?''
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/katsidis-slams-jeff-horn-who-you-call-out-pacquiao--114055


to be fair he's got a point.
the whole video thing was embarassing and I think Mick hits the nail on the head with the par about Jeff thinking he is owed something by Pacman.

I get Arum was trying to make the fight and it would be pain for Jeff thinking he had it then losing it. But cant blame Manny for going elsewhere


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Katsidis v Horn, Melbourne Pavillion. Stranger things have happened.


Jeff would batter Mick at this point.
There's no stripes to be earned by Jeff from that fight


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Jeff would batter Mick at this point.
> There's no stripes to be earned by Jeff from that fight


 Agree with that rape with a dry fist. Dangerous fight for Kats. Though he has a point with Jeffs silly video calling out Pac. When he called him out back in the day he was respectful about it.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Pac-Khan won't happen in the UAE no $38 million.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

> *BOB ARUM SAYS PACQUIAO VS. KHAN "CAME UP SNAKE EYES"; NOT HAPPENING AND MOVING ON TO NEW PROPOSAL*
> By Editor | March 07, 2017
> 
> 
> ...


 Horn back in the mix.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

For fuck sake Manny just pick an opponent!


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Looks like we should have a more conclusive answer sometime today from Team Pacman.

Bob has given Pacquaio a 48 hour deadline (wrapping up later today Aus time) to decide on the fight against Horn on July 2 or not.



> Home Boxing
> 
> Australia
> Boxing
> ...


http://www.fightmag.com.au/2017/03/29/pacquiao-horn-july-2-brisbane/


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847435150593896449


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847435150593896449


Good news! 
I still doubt I can get to it though which is shit!


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Word is that Pacman has accepted.
Not getting to excited as I've looked and seen no official word from Top Rank or Team Pacquiao but things seem positive



> Following the news from Bob Arum that a proposed fight between Manny Pacquiao and Amir Khan will not happen Australian Jeff Horn is now back in play.
> 
> 
> Iraq War Vet Discovers Shocking Trick to 'Destroy' Belly Fat
> ...


http://www.worldboxingnews.net/2017...o-set-to-settle-for-jeff-horn-clash-on-july-2


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Hope this is true.Though Pac copping flak for fighting Horn.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Hope this is true.Though Pac copping flak for fighting Horn.


Pacs one foot in retirement. Fuck em


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Pacman has now signed according to Bob.

War Jeff!!!!



> *Bob Arum: Manny Pacquiao has signed to fight Jeff Horn on July 2 in Australia*
> Lance PugmireContact Reporter
> 
> Manny Pacquiao has signed a contract to defend his welterweight world title against Australia's Jeff Horn on July 2 in Brisbane, Pacquiao promoter Bob Arum said Tuesday as he waited for the deal's remaining points to become finalized.
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/sports/boxin...-jeff-horn-brisbane-july2-20170404-story.html


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Seriously considering returning home for this. But it would be a $4g trip easy. Not sure if it is worth it


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I'm there. Sweet, I'll get to see Pacman in my lifetime


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Seriously considering returning home for this. But it would be a $4g trip easy. Not sure if it is worth it


Mate it's your money. I personally wouldn't spend over 4 grand to see this fight but if you have other business to clear up here why not have an Aussie break>???


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Mate it's your money. I personally wouldn't spend over 4 grand to see this fight but if you have other business to clear up here why not have an Aussie break>???


I doubt I will be going. It's to much, $2000+ on flights, accom in bris, fight tickets etc.

I'm really just venting my frustrations.

It's gonna be so shit hearing about friends back home going to the fight that I know for the most part don't give a shit about boxing and will just go coz of the marquee name.

Super annoyed I'll miss out yet a load of casuals I know will go


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Nothing not to like about this fight from an Australian perspective.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Less than a month away now and looks like breaking the all time Australian attendance record too.


----------



## thegee (Feb 10, 2017)

Sorry, can"t get excited about this one,.Pacquiao is well past his sell by date,but will still have enough left to win this one . Regards Mervyn The Gee


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

thegee said:


> Sorry, can"t get excited about this one,.Pacquiao is well past his sell by date,but will still have enough left to win this one . Regards Mervyn The Gee


We all know a peak Manny just blows Horn away. So the fact Manny is 38 and past peak has to be a plus for those of us hoping this might at least be a contest.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Kambosis Jr sparring pacquiao. He says Horns getting ko'd under 6 rounds


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Plenty of Aussie boxing identities are being asked their opinions on the outcome of this fight and a few seem to genuinely think Horn can win.


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Jeff Horn sparring Czar Amonsot and check out the posters in the background.


----------



## thegee (Feb 10, 2017)

@fisticfury, Great picture, are you able to attend the fight?,what ever happens should be a great spectacleRegards MervynThe Gee


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

thegee said:


> Sorry, can"t get excited about this one,.Pacquiao is well past his sell by date,but will still have enough left to win this one . Regards Mervyn The Gee


 You're probably right Mervyn but as Aussies were excited for Jeff and just to have the fighter of the last decade fighting in our country. But this is a new decade and Manny hasn't KO'd anyone in ages and we are praying for the upset.


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

thegee said:


> @fisticfury, Great picture, are you able to attend the fight?,what ever happens should be a great spectacleRegards MervynThe Gee


Should be a fabulous spectacle. Just hope Pacquiao doesn't take Horn out really early and spoil the party.

I will be watching it live somewhere. But not likely to be at the venue unfortunately.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Jeff Horn's camp are instructing southpaw Czar Amonsot to keep charging in at Horn during sparring, attempting to land a looping left hand.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

pacman with a pair of speed dealers on :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> pacman with a pair of speed dealers on :lol:


Fortune was one short arsed heavyweight.


----------



## thegee (Feb 10, 2017)

@Boxfan What a shocker this morning, hope that it improves before the tests Regards Mervyn The gee


----------



## thegee (Feb 10, 2017)

ello again Here I am good luck you are a nut case. Hello the here we go again. this is a a test to see if mervyn an spell things correctly. thi is a test to see if Pete can spell hngcorrectly


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Fortune was one short arsed heavyweight.


Now that you point it out, that's pretty insane. Pacmans almost taller than him...


----------



## Boxfan (Jul 26, 2013)

thegee said:


> @Boxfan What a shocker this morning, hope that it improves before the tests Regards Mervyn The gee


Must admit I wasn't really surprised Mervyn. I think its gonna be very tough mate.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Now that you point it out, that's pretty insane. Pacmans almost taller than him...


Boxrec has Fortune listed at 5ft 9 and Pacquio at 5ft 5 1/2. But they do appear to be close enough to the same height in that picture.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Jeff Horn is battling pre-fight nerves and who could blame him >>>

"Manny's fighting superstars and beating them. That's why he's got the name he has and is known all around the world," Horn said.

"I embrace that, but a lot of the time I try not to think about it or worry. As soon as I really start to deeply think about it, that's when the nerves start. I have to practice that, come the fight, when I walk out and there's 55,000 people and Manny is across the ring."

"Knowing this is the biggest fight we are going to have in Australia, it blows my mind... it's amazing," Horn said.


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

I like the look of the Mosley Jnr vs Toussaint fight on the undercard. Toussaint is no slouch.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

fistic fury said:


> I like the look of the Mosley Jnr vs Toussaint fight on the undercard. Toussaint is no slouch.


Yeah Toussaint is one of the best little known prospects in the country. No idea how he would go against Mosley Jr though


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

MAINEVENT want $59.95 for this.


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Sam Soliman says he is backing Jeff Horn to win.

“I know Jeff Horn is going to prove all the people wrong who think he can’t win against Manny Pacquiao. Jeff Horn will give Manny the fight of his life. It will be a close fight in my opinion. Jeff will shock Manny the same way I shocked Winky Wright when no one had heard of me in America and I outworked Winky in most of the rounds. Australia will get behind Jeff Horn on July 2 at Suncorp Stadium and he will be our next world champion!”


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

fistic fury said:


> Sam Soliman says he is backing Jeff Horn to win.
> 
> "I know Jeff Horn is going to prove all the people wrong who think he can't win against Manny Pacquiao. Jeff Horn will give Manny the fight of his life. It will be a close fight in my opinion. Jeff will shock Manny the same way I shocked Winky Wright when no one had heard of me in America and I outworked Winky in most of the rounds. Australia will get behind Jeff Horn on July 2 at Suncorp Stadium and he will be our next world champion!"


Outworked Winky in most of the rounds but lost a UD?


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> pacman with a pair of speed dealers on :lol:


Kambosos must be there to help Manny with speed.
He and Jeff fight nothing a like


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

The Real McCoy said:


> MAINEVENT want $59.95 for this.


Nothing surprising there mate.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Fortune was one short arsed heavyweight.


Speaking of height Jeff according to box records Jeff has 9cm on Pac (175cm total) but only 3cm in reach (173cm) which I found strange

Would have thought Jeff had longer arms


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Outworked Winky in most of the rounds but lost a UD?


Soliman-Wright was a fight many thought Sam did a lot better in than the scorecards would suggest.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

fistic fury said:


> Soliman-Wright was a fight many thought Sam did a lot better in than the scorecards would suggest.


Ah ok.. my knowledge of the fight is obviously limited to a boxrec check


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Ah ok.. my knowledge of the fight is obviously limited to a boxrec check


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*ABS-CBN picks up exclusive pay-TV rights to Pacquiao vs Horn*

ABS-CBN Corporation, the Philippines' largest media conglomerate, has picked up the exclusive pay-TV rights to show Manny Pacquiao's fight against Jeff Horn.

The deal was signed by Arnold Vegafria, Pacquiao's business manager, and Dino Laurena, ABS-CBN head of integrated sports, with the company taking the exclusive distribution rights for all formats, including pay television, cable, satellite, pay-per-view, video-on-demand, internet and mobile streams.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Shane Mosley jr fighting undefeated Aussie David Touissaint on the undercard. Mosley jr's 1st fight out of the U.S.

http://www.boxingscene.com/dave-tou...117478?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

He would hope he does better than his old man in Oz.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Manny Pacquiao has reverted to closed door training now because fight fans constantly streaming into the gym are distracting him.


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Interesting interview with Luis Arius commenting on Manny Pacquiao and where he is at:

http://ontheropesboxing.com/luis-ar...ld-tour-because-he-knows-his-time-is-up-soon/

"I have a couple of reasons why I think he's doing it. For one, he is a congressman, so it costs money to be a politician and run for office, it's not cheap. Pacquiao is making money to help his cause outside of the ring. But at the same time, I've seen other champions who are on their way out the door, they usually go on a world tour and fight in other places around the world. Maybe Pacquiao is doing a two for one kind of a thing".

"Pacquiao knows his time is up soon, so he might as well bless the fans with a couple of events in different places around the world. I heard that it's a fifty five thousand seat arena, which I'm sure is going to sell out, so I'm sure it's going to be a nice event."


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Nothing surprising there mate.


No true. They have to find the millions to pay Manny from somewhere.


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Some boxing royalty will be present for this one:

http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport...g/news-story/1656d27306560ffbeffbfbab6f74ff10

"Roberto Duran, Thomas Hearns, Evander Holyfield and former Pacquiao victim Shane Mosley will all be in Brisbane for the big fight along with New Zealand's WBO world heavyweight champ Joseph Parker and Australian greats Jeff Fenech and Danny Green".


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

fistic fury said:


> Some boxing royalty will be present for this one:
> 
> http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport...g/news-story/1656d27306560ffbeffbfbab6f74ff10
> 
> "Roberto Duran, Thomas Hearns, Evander Holyfield and former Pacquiao victim Shane Mosley will all be in Brisbane for the big fight along with New Zealand's WBO world heavyweight champ Joseph Parker and Australian greats Jeff Fenech and Danny Green".


 I wonder if Fenech and Green will sit together?:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

fistic fury said:


> Some boxing royalty will be present for this one:
> 
> http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport...g/news-story/1656d27306560ffbeffbfbab6f74ff10
> 
> "Roberto Duran, Thomas Hearns, Evander Holyfield and former Pacquiao victim Shane Mosley will all be in Brisbane for the big fight along with New Zealand's WBO world heavyweight champ Joseph Parker and Australian greats Jeff Fenech and Danny Green".


 I wonder if Fenech and Green will sit together?:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The WBO have appointed officials for the Pacquiao- Horn fight >>>

Referee : Mark Nelson (USA).

Judges : Waleska Roldan (USA), Chris Flores (USA) and Ramon Cerdan (Argentina).

WBO president Francisco Valcarcel will act as fight supervisor.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The weigh-in will be conducted at 9am on July 1st at Suncorp Stadium.


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

stiflers mum said:


> I wonder if Fenech and Green will sit together?:lol:


Fenech and Green are definitely among our greats. But friends they are not.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*Pacquiao-Horn will screen on ESPN in the US

Top Rank make a significant move away from pay-per-view with the next Manny Pacquiao fight
*
"Manny Pacquiao has been one of the biggest global sports stars of his era, setting attendance and pay-per-view records for over the past decade," Todd duBoef, the vice president of Top Rank which promotes Pacquiao, told ESPN.

"Now, as he defends his world title in front of yet another anticipated record crowd, he will be doing it to his biggest U.S. television audience on the world's biggest and most prestigious sports network, ESPN. To have ESPN, which has treated its viewers to NFL, [the] College Football Playoff and NBA playoff games, add Manny's title fight to its roster is the biggest compliment one can give to Manny's star power and a great gift to sports fans."

http://www.boxingnewsonline.net/manny-pacquiao-is-coming-to-espn/


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*ESPN will televise 3½ hours of the Pacquiao-Horn card prime time into the USA
*
ESPN's coverage of "The Battle of Brisbane" will begin June 30 with live SportsCenter coverage of the Pacquiao-Horn weigh-in during the 7 p.m. ET telecast.

The approximate 3½-hour fight-night telecast will also air live on ESPN Deportes and stream live on the ESPN App.

The fight-night telecast will kick off with a preview show and include middleweight Shane Mosley Jr. vs Australia's David Toussaint.

The main card will begin at 10 p.m. with 2016 Irish Olympic star Michael Conlan taking on Jarrett Owen.

Then junior bantamweight Jerwin Ancajas of the Philippines will make his second defense of his crown against Teiru Kinoshita from Japan, in the co-feature, followed by Pacquiao-Horn.

Longtime ESPN boxing commentators Joe Tessitore and Teddy Atlas, along with former world titleholder Timothy Bradley Jr. -- who faced Pacquiao three times and whom Atlas now trains -- will call the fight from ringside.

Approximately 50,000 tickets have been sold, meaning the card will surpass the Australian boxing attendance record.

http://www.espn.com.au/boxing/story...pacquiao-jeff-horn-fight-air-live-espn-july-1


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

Hooper vs Salamov won't be televised into the US.

https://aus-boxing.com/2017/06/20/espn-pick-us-television-rights-pacquiao-vs-horn/


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Jeff Fenech is of the opinion Jeff Horn is about to 'ambush' Manny Pacquiao:

*http://www.foxsports.com.au/boxing/...o/news-story/a8526543aa27827e57a830ab8d1d4f42*

"Jeff Horn is a very, very special fighter," Fenech said.

"Don't write him off. I honestly believe that there's an upset in the making and if he fights the right fight - and I can't tell him how to do that, though I'll see him on Friday and spend some time with him - but if he fights the right fight there could be a huge upset.

"The great thing about Jeff Horn is that he wants it. This is going to be a real rumble, this is going to be a fight, and that's the way Jeff Horn can win.

"If he doesn't put any pressure on him and try and take Manny to where he hasn't been for a few years, if he does that then I think he can win the fight."

"Remember he's a little older," Fenech said of Pacquiao.

"He hasn't knocked anyone out in the last eight or nine years. But Jeff Horn is bigger than the average guy he's fought.

"I just think Jeff Horn has never taken a backward step. Jeff Horn fights anybody and that's what I love about him. So all these people that are doubting him, well I'm really loving him."

"And I just know that Jeff Horn is one hungry young man who wants to be world champion."


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Freddie Roach has come out with some interesting theories. His latest is Manny Pacquiao's lack of killer instinct is the result of Manny turning to the Bible. Roach says the womanizing, gambling, drinking version of Pacquiao was ruthless. But not so the new God fearing version.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

fistic fury said:


> Freddie Roach has come out with some interesting theories. His latest is Manny Pacquiao's lack of killer instinct is the result of Manny turning to the Bible. Roach says the womanizing, gambling, drinking version of Pacquiao was ruthless. But not so the new God fearing version.


That's entirely believable to me


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

I have heard crazier ideas. Particularly when it come to boxing.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*Pacquiao's Australian World Title defence against undefeated Horn to be screened exclusively live on BoxNation*

Manny Pacquiao's world title defence from 'down under', when he puts his WBO welterweight title on the line against undefeated number two world-rated contender Jeff Horn will be aired exclusively live on BoxNation.

Promoted by Top Rank and Duco Events, "The Battle of Brisbane" is expected to attract 55,000 fans, with Pacquiao fighting in Australia for the first time in his illustrious career.

"Manny has been a pioneer, bringing world title fights to Cowboys Stadium, The Venetian Macao's Cotai Arena and now Suncorp Stadium. We're boxing's version of Lewis & Clark, discovering new markets," said Hall of Fame promoter Bob Arum.

"Manny knows who will be the crowd favourite on July 1st, but he can't wait to give Australia and the world a great performance. It's going to be an unbelievable event."

Jim McMunn, BoxNation Managing Director, said: "Manny Pacquiao is undoubtedly one of the best fighters of this generation and we are delighted to showcase his fight with the unbeaten Jeff Horn exclusively live on BoxNation on July 1st. It will be a great fight for BoxNation subscribers to tune in to watch."
*
http://www.boxnation.com/boxing-new...to-be-screened-exclusively-live-on-boxnation/*


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Manny Pacquiao, arrived in Brisbane at about 8:30 Saturday night in a privately chartered jet. Also aboard was with his coach, family and 160 supporters from his home town.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Manny Pacquiao's thoughts on arriving in Australia >>>

"Some reports coming out of the Philippines that I haven't been training hard are not true. It just happens that when some of our friends came around to our training camp, we weren't doing much and people assumed I wasn't training hard," he said.

"I want to show my best in the boxing ring in Brisbane for my fans.

"It's going to be a war, I'm expecting him to come inside close to me fighting toe to toe and I'm ready for that."


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*Jeff Horn will receive over a million dollars to fight Manny Pacquiao *

Jeff Horn was guaranteed $500,000 for challenging Manny Pacquiao. However promoter Dean Lonergan said an incentive deal would now push Horn's purse above seven figures.

"We've now sold 45,000 tickets and are on track to top 50,000," Lonergan said.

"The response to the fight has been sensational and Jeff Horn is being rewarded for that.

http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport...n/news-story/6ce3af7a78c179dea346031c083188c9


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Anyone know of meet and greets in Brissie? 

Can't have Duran and Hearns here and not grab a signature!


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Anyone know of meet and greets in Brissie?
> 
> Can't have Duran and Hearns here and not grab a signature!


This is more of the stuff that makes me bitter about not being back home for this!

Hope you can get the meet and greet mate!
Hopefully Pac does an open work out you can get to as well


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)

I just saw a priceless headline to an article about Jeff Horn having to abstain from sex in the lead-up to the fight. The headline read:

"No Sex For Horn"


----------



## Snowy (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Manny Pacquiao seems to be keen on a Mayweather rematch - perhaps he has been all along - and Freddie Roach is using that as a lever to push him to go all out for the KO against Horn.


----------



## Overnight Success (Jun 15, 2013)

Michael Buffer is bringing his let's get ready to rumble show to Suncorp on sunday.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Jeff Horn:'' I like being told I stand no chance against Pacquiao''

http://www.boxingscene.com/horn-i-like-being-told-i-stand-no-chance-against-pacquiao--117963


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Some interesting thoughts from Dean Lonergan >>>

Jeff Horn's promoter reckons Manny Pacquiao has made a huge mistake by already looking beyond Sunday's "Battle of Brisbane" at Suncorp Stadium.

Duco Events boss Dean Lonergan teased the Filipino great as a "world champion texter" after he spent most of Wednesday's official media conference playing with his phone, looking uninterested in the formalities.

Lonergan said Pacquiao had spent the past three weeks talking about who he was going to fight next when he should have focused his attention and energy on unbeaten welterweight Horn.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

George Kambosas jr predicts Pac inside 6.

https://aus-boxing.com/2017/06/27/george-kambosos-jr-predicts-pacquiao-knockout-within-six-rounds/


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

I get the very distinct impression Kambosos is angling for a fight with Horn.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

According to Arum >>>

“This fight will dwarf anything Manny has ever done in the US."

“The fight coincides with the July 4 holiday weekend in America and will go to 95 million homes so we expect a tremendous audience.’’


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

This would be what Lonergan was referring to >>>


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The end for Pacquiao could be closer than we think >>>

“If he wins and struggles we might have to think about calling it a day. He's had a quite few fights, we're getting close to the end, I know. I think he has, maybe a couple more fights in him. If he struggles in this fight it could be over,” Roach said.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> I get the very distinct impression Kambosos is angling for a fight with Horn.


Kambosos isn't good enough for Horn.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> *Jeff Horn will receive over a million dollars to fight Manny Pacquiao *
> 
> Jeff Horn was guaranteed $500,000 for challenging Manny Pacquiao. However promoter Dean Lonergan said an incentive deal would now push Horn's purse above seven figures.
> 
> ...


 That's great news for Jeff and his wife.


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

After talking this fight and Jeff Horn up for months, now that the tickets have been sold, Pacquiao's camp are dumping it all over Horn. Roach and Fortune are going out of their way to tell anyone who will listen how over matched Horn is and how Pacquiao will make short work of him.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Queensland Police has instructed Manny Pacquiao not to make any further public appearances before Sunday's world title fight against Jeff Horn because of security concerns.

Horn's promoter, Dean Lonergan, said Queensland Police had told Pacquiao that while there have been no specific threats to his safety, there are growing concerns about the interest from obsessive fans.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Reports that the live ESPN broadcast will reach an estimated 95 million homes in the US on Saturday night (their time).


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Trash talk out of the Pacquiao camp continues to ramp up. Justine Fortune won't endear himself to anyone with this rubbish:

"He knocks you down and you get back up, he will really f--k you," Fortune advised ahead of Sunday's WBO welterweight title fight at Suncorp Stadium. "He's got that killer in him. If he sees you hurt, then you are f--ked. Manny beats Triple A fighters. This guy Horn doesn't. He doesn't have that f--king backing. He can't pull it off. I don't think he can even reach down to his f--king boots and pull it up. He's been knocked down a few times, he's gotten up – great – but they are against much lesser opponents."


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

I am getting a horn thinking about this. WAR Hornet!!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The weigh-in is tomorrow at Suncorp Stadium, 9am (Aust EST).

Pacqiao made weight days ago. Horn had a lot of cutting to do. Hope he makes it without losing too much strength.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*Drug Testing? What Drug Testing?*

Only days before the Pacquiao-Horn fight neither fighter looks like being subjected to any testing prior to Sunday's WBO world welterweight title fight.

The WBC and WBA have introduced their Clean Boxing and Fair Boxing programs, and the IBF have shown commitment to VADA testing, but the WBO usually leave the issue of testing to the local boxing commission to save on costs.

Queensland relies on the Australian National Boxing Federation for their commissioning, and the ANBF have not been made aware of any testing and point out this only occurs if the promoters or sanctioning body insist on it.

"No one has been in contact with us about it," ANBF president John Hogg said. "In other Jeff Horn fights there has been drug testing, but we've heard nothing this time."

http://www.boxingnewsonline.net/con...ng-prior-to-manny-pacquiao-jeff-horn-contest/


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

fistic fury said:


> Trash talk out of the Pacquiao camp continues to ramp up. Justine Fortune won't endear himself to anyone with this rubbish:
> 
> "He knocks you down and you get back up, he will really f--k you," Fortune advised ahead of Sunday's WBO welterweight title fight at Suncorp Stadium. "He's got that killer in him. If he sees you hurt, then you are f--ked. Manny beats Triple A fighters. This guy Horn doesn't. He doesn't have that f--king backing. He can't pull it off. I don't think he can even reach down to his f--king boots and pull it up. He's been knocked down a few times, he's gotten up - great - but they are against much lesser opponents."


That's pretty full on.
Does Fortune have some kind of personal beef with Team Horn?

I always thought Justine Fortune was the Australian boxers friend and connect to training in the states and what.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

I don't think Fortune has any baggage with team Horn. I think he is just trying to play hardball from the corner.

Weigh-in about an hour and a half away.


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> That's pretty full on.
> Does Fortune have some kind of personal beef with Team Horn?
> 
> I always thought Justine Fortune was the Australian boxers friend and connect to training in the states and what.


Just trying to put some fear into Horn I suspect. Rushton is ensuring Horn doesn't read the media stuff anyway.

Both made weight:

Pacquiao 66.1 kg

Horn 66.3 kg


----------



## buff my helmet (Oct 31, 2014)

One more sleep folks.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Did they do any 24/7 type show in Aus for the fight? 

Considering how they did them regularly for Mundine fights and how hard they are pushing the promotion seems like they should have


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Did they do any 24/7 type show in Aus for the fight?
> 
> Considering how they did them regularly for Mundine fights and how hard they are pushing the promotion seems like they should have


One way or another, if we can believe the media the tickets are sold.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Back after the fight. Huge day ahead. Hope I can still type when I get back.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

the original Sugar Shane definitely didn't pass on his reflexes, speed and power to Jr


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> the original Sugar Shane definitely didn't pass on his reflexes, speed and power to Jr


Unexpected wins for Toussaint and Hooper.

Perhaps it's going to be a day of upsets?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow, happy to be wrong on my predictions today, had to leave the pub after the end of round 8, Horn was doing a fabulous job of using his weight and size advantage. I thought he was winning at that stage, big fan of Pac's and thought he was putting up a great fight against a much larger, younger fighter.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Wow, happy to be wrong on my predictions today, had to leave the pub after the end of round 8, Horn was doing a fabulous job of using his weight and size advantage. I thought he was winning at that stage, big fan of Pac's and thought he was putting up a great fight against a much larger, younger fighter.


What could have possibly dragged you out of the pub after 8 rounds? A couple of bouncers?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> What could have possibly dragged you out of the pub after 8 rounds? A couple of bouncers?


They'd need more than a couple haha, it was the kids' footy, if they didn't fuck around with the intros, the fight started nearly an hour after it was scheduled.


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> That's pretty full on.
> Does Fortune have some kind of personal beef with Team Horn?
> 
> I always thought Justine Fortune was the Australian boxers friend and connect to training in the states and what.


Fortune has gone from trying to intimidate Horn pre-fight to whinging about the result post fight.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

fistic fury said:


> Fortune has gone from trying to intimidate Horn pre-fight to whinging about the result post fight.


Fortune was a pretty good heavyweight and seems like a pretty good coach put, from the interviews I've seen of him and today's example seems like a complete fuckwit.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

fistic fury said:


> Fortune has gone from trying to intimidate Horn pre-fight to whinging about the result post fight.


Whatever happened to being humble in loss?

Pacman seems to have accepted the decision but everyone around him and most of the world forum are just non stop crying robbery.

Everyone agrees 117-111 was ridiculous but 115-113 isn't to bad. The fight was close and could have gone either way. 
Not every close fight is a robbery!


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Do you guys think Jeff Horn has the potential to be a huge star?


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

Dynamito said:


> Do you guys think Jeff Horn has the potential to be a huge star?


I think he could possibly get to a level like Shawn Porter. 
He comes forward and pushes a fight and makes for entertaining fights. 
I'd definitely like to see him in some big fights and for him to get paid. Maybe with the title we can get some other decent fighters to Aus if he can get through the rematch with another W or Pac chooses not to take it. Hopefully he can get some decent defences in

But as much as I would like to be wrong I don't think he's got what it takes to hang onto his belt in a glamour division for to long when the likes of Thurman, Spence and probably Crawford soon are hanging about and looking to unify.


----------



## Dynamito (May 8, 2016)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> I think he could possibly get to a level like Shawn Porter.
> He comes forward and pushes a fight and makes for entertaining fights.
> I'd definitely like to see him in some big fights and for him to get paid. Maybe with the title we can get some other decent fighters to Aus if he can get through the rematch with another W or Pac chooses not to take it. Hopefully he can get some decent defences in
> 
> But as much as I would like to be wrong I don't think he's got what it takes to hang onto his belt in a glamour division for to long when the likes of Thurman, Spence and probably Crawford soon are hanging about and looking to unify.


I have not seen the fight yet, but I did watch his fights vs Funeka and Bailey my feeling was that he had the style to be a cult favourite .

Mind you from being in the U.K. impression I got as regards Michael Katsidis was that he was more popular outside Australia then he was back at home.

Hopefully Jeff Horn can achieve the same degree of popularity as Jeff Fenech...! perhaps thats being overly optimistic.

But you are right the likes of Thurman, Spence , and Crawford will be too difficult a challenge.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

I think Horn is a very different animal to Katsidis and Fenech. They were wild boys seemingly born to fight. Horn is intelligent. Has an intelligent wife and also a baby on the way. Horn's own father said if he had a towel he would have thrown it in the ring in the 9th round.

I wouldn't be surprised if Horn takes the rematch and the 2 or 3 million that goes with it and calls it a day. Particularly if Pacquiao happens to win his belt back.

I just don't see Horn putting himself through years and years of this stuff, and financially he won't have to.


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Whatever happened to being humble in loss?
> 
> Pacman seems to have accepted the decision but everyone around him and most of the world forum are just non stop crying robbery.
> 
> ...


Looking at the judges' scorecards, there were 7 rounds where all 3 judges awarded the round to the same fighter, and the breakdown of those was 5 rounds to Horn and 2 rounds to Pacquiao.

Something else those crying foul of the result need to take into account is that all 3 judges scored the 9th round, the round Pacquiao really dominated, as a 10-9 round. The commentators led people to believe the 9th round should be a 10-8 round - even though there hadn't been a knockdown - but that's not how the judges saw it.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> I think Horn is a very different animal to Katsidis and Fenech. They were wild boys seemingly born to fight. Horn is intelligent. Has an intelligent wife and also a baby on the way. Horn's own father said if he had a towel he would have thrown it in the ring in the 9th round.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Horn takes the rematch and the 2 or 3 million that goes with it and calls it a day. Particularly if Pacquiao happens to win his belt back.
> 
> I just don't see Horn putting himself through years and years of this stuff, and financially he won't have to.


Im not so sure about that. 
Jeff doesn't seem to be the type to hang them up in the prime of his career.

Boxing may not have been what e thought he'd be doing but to me he seems like the type that's found something he's quite good at and wants to push it all the way.

It's not as if he's half assed his career so far. He's been chasing the best possible option right from the Columban fight early that a lot of people thought was to much to soon. Most of his opponents after have had a similar feel.

That doesn't seem like the actions of someone who doesn't want it


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Im not so sure about that.
> Jeff doesn't seem to be the type to hang them up in the prime of his career.
> 
> Boxing may not have been what e thought he'd be doing but to me he seems like the type that's found something he's quite good at and wants to push it all the way.
> ...


Don't get me wrong here. Horn desperately wants to be successful and that determination is what carried him through the 9th round yesterday, when he was out on his feet and couldn't lift his arms to defend himself.

My point is I think he is smart enough to not end up a punching bag and the big money he earned yesterday and hopefully in a rematch might just do him.


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> Don't get me wrong here. Horn desperately wants to be successful and that determination is what carried him through the 9th round yesterday, when he was out on his feet and couldn't lift his arms to defend himself.
> 
> My point is I think he is smart enough to not end up a punching bag and the big money he earned yesterday and hopefully in a rematch might just do him.


Oh ok yep got ya this time. 
You're right yesterday's million + plus rematch money will go a long way in the hands of someone like Horn.

I think he'll stick around as long as he's got the belt. How long that is remains to be seen.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


>


Your image didn't upload.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

*Pacquiao-Horn scores huge ratings for ESPN Saturday night*

According to Nielsen, the Manny Pacquiao-Jeff Horn fight drew a 1.8 metered market rating which makes it the highest-rated boxing event on ESPN this decade.

The Horn-Pacquiao main event delivered a 2.4 overnight rating.

http://mmapayout.com/2017/07/pacquiao-horn-scores-huge-ratings-for-espn-saturday-night/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Payout+(Payout)

https://www.foxsports.com.au/boxing...r/news-story/d0a54ca715c5660e5833e28147248266


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10156906565899988


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1250701278371556



Horn fought a great fight. Dirty tactics aside


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam (May 22, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1250701278371556
> 
> 
> 
> Horn did fight a great fight. Dirty tactics aside


Hard to tell because the audio is fine, but I'm gonna say the speed of that video was ramped up.

If not Horn and Pacman are way faster than I remembered haha


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1250701278371556
> 
> 
> 
> Horn did fight a great fight. Dirty tactics aside


We know that isn't Horn's natural style, of course. But he was advised pre-fight by people like Skinny Hussien, who had fought Manny and dropped him, and Jeff Fenech that it was the only way he was going to be able to break Manny down - and it worked a treat.

https://www.foxsports.com.au/boxing...o/news-story/11928c72702e6d34b992f29690f6900c

It would have been pointless trying to outbox Manny Pacquiao. Playing to Manny's strengths Horn would have been totally outclassed.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> Hard to tell because the audio is fine, but I'm gonna say the speed of that video was ramped up.
> 
> If not Horn and Pacman are way faster than I remembered haha


Horn looked next level in this fight I will say that. The video isnt sped up (don't think so anyway) just the cutting was done in a fast way


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

DB Cooper said:


> We know that isn't Horn's natural style, of course. But he was advised pre-fight by people like Skinny Hussien, who had fought Manny and dropped him, and Jeff Fenech that it was the only way he was going to be able to break Manny down - and it worked a treat.
> 
> https://www.foxsports.com.au/boxing...o/news-story/11928c72702e6d34b992f29690f6900c
> 
> It would have been pointless trying to outbox Manny Pacquiao. Playing to Manny's strengths Horn would have been totally outclassed.


Agree completely. Horn had to do it, he had the size advantage and a speed disadvantage, we all would have done the same thing and to Manny disadvantage, the referee just let him get away with all of it. I always said a prime Fenech would give Mayweather troubles with the same kind of tactics.

But a "Mayweather friendly" referee won't even let you clinch with him


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881377071997501440


----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Winners circle


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

*Life after beating Manny Pacquiao is complicated for Jeff Horn*


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Jeff Horn on the fight >>>

"I was controlling the distance between us a lot better than recent Pacquiao opponents did and I used angles and movements."

"Some people have said to me how well I took away that room from him and kind of bullied him and made him go backwards. I think he struggled to find the range because I came forward to him as well and kind of cramped his style a little bit."


----------

